# Half dollars?!



## Logo (Aug 22, 2020)

How are we to handle the half dollars the bank is sending us i assume instead of quarters?


----------



## Kvothe (Aug 22, 2020)

Logo said:


> How are we to handle the half dollars the bank is sending us i assume instead of quarters?


We haven't been receiving half dollars. We're still dropping them if someone pays with a 50 cent coin. But, I presume you just process them like any other coin, advance and pick up from the #15 change bag.


----------



## Logo (Aug 22, 2020)

But here isn't an option to request half dollars on the get change screen. Would i have to advance to a particular register rather than bag?  How would i account for it in the register.  Maybe I'm just overthinking and should stay in my lane! Lol


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 22, 2020)

I assume the register requests quarters and since we are out of quarters the S&E person gives you 
10.00 in halves (roll if 20 coins) instead of 10.00 in quarters (roll of 40 Coins)


----------



## Logo (Aug 22, 2020)

So as long as the dollar amount requested is equal to amount put in everything will balance it won't  matter if its quaters vs half diollars.  Which is exactly what my original thought because that makes sense but was told it would "mess up' the quarters.  I don't have knowledge of how Target processes their 239 or their change orders which is why I was asking, but have experience in another retailer's '239' operations.  Thanks all. Appreciate the help.


----------

